# 2016 Ford Mustang GT 5.0 | 20" STR Wheels 615 Black Machine Deep Concave | AudioCityU



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2016 Ford Mustang GT 5.0 | 20" STR Wheels 615 Black Machine Deep Concave | AudioCityU*


For this slammed 2016 Ford Mustang 5.0 we used a set of 20" STR Wheels 615 in a black machine finish. Wheel and tire set up is 20x9 & 20x10.5 wrapped with 255-35-20 & 285-30-20 Tires with no rubbing issues. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/SkUBCF


__
https://flic.kr/p/SkUBCF
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4cGZN


__
https://flic.kr/p/R4cGZN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/SkUBLX


__
https://flic.kr/p/SkUBLX
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/RL9tUf


__
https://flic.kr/p/RL9tUf
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/S9JRvc


__
https://flic.kr/p/S9JRvc
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

